# JBL Manado substrate



## latheaxe (11 Feb 2022)

Anybody using JBL Manado substrate? Looking online there is mixed feedback.


----------



## Jack B (11 Feb 2022)

Yes. Very happy with the looks. Completely inert so used aquasoil underneath


----------



## hypnogogia (12 Feb 2022)

Some granules will float when you first start using it, and it’s also partially magnetic.


----------



## mort (12 Feb 2022)

I've used it and still have some. It's a nice substrate but not that grippy making planting hard if you either have fish that uproot plants, or heavy flow. I had it for 8+ years in a tank and it looked no different after that time to when it went in, so it doesn't degrade and has good longevity.

When first setting up I just washed it and then let it soak in water for a few days and this stops most of the floating grains which I believe is just trapped air.

There are perhaps better substrate for promoting plant growth but it's a nice inert substrate.


----------



## latheaxe (12 Feb 2022)

Thanks for that. Looking at the reviews the biggest problem was it floating. Was thinking of using this and putting Tropica over the top...


----------

